# Braxton Hicks already?



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

Hello -

I am 18 weeks pregnant with my third baby and for the past four days I've been having braxton hicks contraction - maybe 3 or more a day. They are not at all painful, but I can feel my uterus tighten and then release a few seconds later. I remember having these in my other two pregnancies, but way later on (like the 8th and 9th month). I have not had any spotting or bleeding and like I said they don't hurt, but should I be worried about miscarriage this late in the game?

I'm wondering if others have experienced b-h contractions this early or if this is unusual and I should call my midwife.

Thanks for any info you have.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

I did! I had killer B-H's with my third and 5th babies from about 4 1/2 -5 months onwards. They were both very big babies, and I carried huge with both of them. Are you carrying big? I think that with each subsequent pregnancy, your muscle tone gets more and more slack, so your uterus has to work extra hard to practice. I did tell my midwife, so she could keep her eyes open, but they turned out to be harmless.
I would suggest you tell your midwife ANYTHING that seems unusual to you...that's what she's there for! It'll probably turn out to be nothing much, but it's still good to let her know.
~Blessings~


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm pregnant with my 3rd and started having BH at 18 wks. Because I wasn't expecting them to start so early I didn't realize what they were, and my midwife ended up sending my to the hospital. She thought it was funny when we actually found out what was happening. She said, "your'e having BH, you goof! Don't you have 2 kids already?!" Obviously she didn't think they were a big deal so I tryed not to worry about it. And I've had them everyday since then. Probably have a superman uterus by now, huh


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

I saw someone else post about this once, so I asked our doctor about it, and she said braxton-hicks contractions have been documented as early as the first trimester. Women who have had babes before are much more likely to feel and recongized them that much earlier, just by virute of the fact that they have felt them before. in previous pregnancies.

Just make sure you are getting enough to drink, you don't have a urinary tract infection or a vaginal infection. All of these can cause an increase in braxton-hicks contractions. If you aren't feeling vaginal itchiness or discomfort, or pain in your bladder area, or pain with urination, and you know you have drank 3-4 quarts of water that day....just be happy then that your uterus is already preparing for the final run!

Happy pregnancy!


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm due with #3 January 30th. With my second pregnancy, BH didn't start until the last trimester. This time, however, I started having them at 16 weeks. I'd definitely tell your midwife/doc, but I think you're probably normal.


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

Wow thanks for all the quick responses. You have made me feel at ease about this. I have an appointment in two weeks and I'll mention the contractions to my midwife then - I don't think I need to call b/c from what you all say it sounds like this is fairly normal.

lorijds - hmmmm. . .I was told I had a bacterial vaginal infection at about 12 weeks, but the meds the doc perscribed said not to take in the first trimester so I called and asked and she said to wait until my second trimester to take them. Then, in the beginning of my second trimester, I was flying cross country and the doc said the drugs might make me sick so wait until I get back to take them. I have since switched to seeing the midwifes in the practice and I just haven't given the bacterial infection a second thought. I have no signs of infection so I thought maybe it just went away by itself. I wonder now though if I do have it and it's causing the b-h contractions. hmmmmmm. . . wonder if I should take those meds after all.

What do you all think?


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I can't say anything about the infection except make sure to mention that at the next appointment.

Do make sure you're drinking enough water. Also, I notice BH are stronger or at least more uncomfortable when I have a full bladder or overly-full tummy. So, if they're bothersome, pee often and eat small.


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

I think you should contact your midwife, let her know about the increase in B-H, and tell her about the previously untreated bacterial infection (which may, in fact, have resovled on its own). I wouldn't take the meds until you determine you do indeed have an infection...meds are not without side effects, and you could mess up your system more if you take these meds when you don't need to. It is probably nothing, and you're right, the infection probably resolved on its own (I imagine this was bacterial vaginosis?), but still, never take anything without contacting your midwife.


----------



## KFH (Nov 30, 2001)

I had them first pregnancy as far as I can remember probably by 24 weeks. This time, I've felt them early early, even by the end of the first trimester, but I know what I'm "looking" for this time. I'm 18 weeks now, and I notice the tightening periodically. I'm not the least bit concerned about it, they were so "normal" for me last time, I don't give them a second thought.


----------



## Luckymomma (Nov 29, 2002)

I actually had some BH just a few days ago. I was so suprised! I'm only 11 weeks! It's good to know my uterus is as geared up as the rest of me. We're working hard for a vbac, and those tiny little contractions were just the reassurance we needed. My body knows what to do!!


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

Luckymomma - I'm aiming for a VBAC too! I actually wondered if my uterus needed more tuning up - so to speak - b/c of the previous c-section and if that's why I was having BH so early.


----------



## Luckymomma (Nov 29, 2002)

I choose to believe we have such a strong mind/body connection this time that our body can't help but be an enthusiastic supporter! We're in training


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

I just wanted to update. I started taking the meds and sure enough the bh contractions have stopped.

Thanks for the advice ladies!


----------

